# Ford F-150 rear seat, center console build.



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

I don't post here very often these days, but here is a neat little sub enclosure I've been working on.

I started this F-150 Crew Cab rear center console sub enclosure build the other day... Hang in there, this will all make sense when its finished.



.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

test panels first


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

A little more progress, the enclosure is about half way glued together. I set it together and tossed a 12" ring on the bottom to show where the sub will go.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Designed the plexi view window area and then adjusted... it happens


Picked up some paper thin acrylic




Now the part that pisses me off. I was using an MLCS template bit to cut this out and the bearing started having issues in one area, then exploded causing me to have to add filler... Still need to smooth it out. I'm not pumped, but it'll still come out nice.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

When Wes stopped by this weekend, he wanted to build a flat carpeted board for his amps to sit on. I don't know how to build that, so we built this... I walked him through the process and even let him wrap it and press his first grille!!! He was pumped on the results... I couldn't get a good photo of it to save my life.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Then we decided to start some tweeter pods... 




He will be finishing them on his own. It was his first go at using my typical method. I'm sure they will come out top notch!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

some nasty photos, but figured people might want to see some more...


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

time for some wire management.... still a rough draft, buy you'll get the picture soon enough






Copper was ugly, so I changed to aluminum


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

More to come, I think its about 1/2 way done.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

pure tits!!! you are quite the expert craftsman! you should have a show on the DIY channel.


----------



## seafish (Aug 1, 2012)

that is BEYOND amazing…I really like the way you used the MDF to make what I assume are interior baffles to help break up and reduce standing waves and reflections inside the box. OUTSTANDING work!!!! 

Please keep posting pics…I simply LOVE the last one that makes it look like the box is loaded with multiple subwoofers. I though for a second that I had missed something and that you actually installed that many subs…lol…until I quickly realized it was reflections from the acrylic.


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

Awesome work Dave!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:


----------



## Timelessr1 (Feb 12, 2010)

Very nice!


----------



## Mic10is (Aug 20, 2007)

that there is the bees knees sir. well done


----------



## sinister-kustoms (Jul 22, 2009)

Have been watching this on the Fab. Nation FB page. Epic work man. Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


----------



## jimmyjames16 (Dec 12, 2006)

Absolutely Beautiful!!!!


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

speechless.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

That's a hilarious pic^ and thanks!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

The wiring isn't final, just a rough idea still... its not symmetrical enough for it to pass my quality test.


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)




----------



## 1Sik1500 (May 19, 2015)

WOW. Great work!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

shawnk said:


> Awesome work Dave!! :rockon::rockon::rockon:





Mic10is said:


> that there is the bees knees sir. well done





sinister-kustoms said:


> Have been watching this on the Fab. Nation FB page. Epic work man. Looking forward to seeing the finished result.


Thanks to everyone that has appreciated this little project, but these guys above need special thanks. I've been tracking your work for years, and I draw inspiration from it, so thanks... and ShawnK, you are an absolute beast, your attention to detail is unparalleled. The work you've done for Chris alone, is out of this world!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

TheDavel said:


> Thanks to everyone that has appreciated this little project, but these guys above need special thanks. I've been tracking your work for years, and I draw inspiration from it, so thanks... and ShawnK, you are an absolute beast, your attention to detail is unparalleled. The work you've done for Chris alone, is out of this world!


Well thanks Dave! But I can humbly say that you're attention to detail has surpassed mine lol. It's all good though! Got to give credit where credit it due 

Looking forward to seeing more of your fantastic work.... including what you'll be doing for our mutual friend


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Hint at the next step


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Ok this build is just becoming sinister, just the way that I like it lol...


----------



## Aaron Clinton (Oct 17, 2006)

*Holy crap, on a mega level. That is phenomenal. Amazing work on show casing the SSA Icon.*


----------



## soundcontrol (Aug 28, 2012)

Layers aren't just for women anymore. Seriously that is freakin awesome. Must be an engineer in his spare time.


----------



## chrislynn (Jul 24, 2015)

Very nice work sir.


----------



## aviduser (Aug 3, 2015)

That's a staggering amount of attention to detail.

I think I put 8 hrs into my sub box and that was about as much as I could handle.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

aviduser said:


> That's a staggering amount of attention to detail.
> 
> I think I put 8 hrs into my sub box and that was about as much as I could handle.


I think I have issues though... I'm just a bit OCD. I need to post some updates, I've been slacking.


----------



## probillygun (Oct 10, 2013)

Great work as always Dave!


----------



## PorkCereal (Nov 24, 2009)

Epic looking. Hope it sounds half as good as it looks.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Had to changes the customer provided screws out for something more substantial...


on to the special wiring bridge







That about wraps up the inside, I failed to document the acrylic LED mount that I made for the inside.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

and now on the the exterior...




little CA glue pin hole repair trick...


----------



## mrmill (Feb 11, 2013)

WOW....super nice console


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

cool story bro. Are we going to finish this on thursday?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

How about finished and installed by this Sunday... "He won't do it"...


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

I submitted leave for thursday so I will definitely be at your place.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Bad to the bone, me too!!!


----------



## vwdave (Jun 12, 2013)

Holy moly. This is no longer a subwoofer enclosure but more of a museum piece/modern art sculpture.

I'm out of words on this one. All I can say that looks fantastic.


----------



## LHope40 (Jul 21, 2015)

Great craftsmanship.


----------



## DJSPANKY (Dec 15, 2009)

absolutely amazing work!!!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Short of wrap :finger:

12vTools 1/64" CPR bit for perfect paint to vinyl gap!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

On to wrapping this pig... some jokes about a transition method for seams here...

the real deal








Anyone see what I see?^^^^


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

The sub was in need of a repaint




Some LEDs


The sub area


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## Gomer Pilot (Nov 30, 2014)

Absolutely beautiful.


----------



## 12vTools (Jan 15, 2009)

Seriously the nicest console I have ever seen Dave! Your attention to detail is out of the world. Very Very Nice!


----------



## shawnk (Jan 11, 2010)

One of the best enclosures I've ever seen! Just gorgeous!


----------



## ruizal (Aug 4, 2015)

This thing is absolutely ridiculous. Gorgeous! 

Sent from my HTC One_M8 using Tapatalk


----------



## RedRaider (Mar 8, 2013)

amazing...the most amazing center console enclosure I have seen...


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

+1, makes me want to throw my box in the trash!


----------



## Gannz (Jul 24, 2015)

Epic. 

How many hours do you think you have in it?


----------



## I800C0LLECT (Jan 26, 2009)

Looks like crap.


----------



## Extended Power (Jun 8, 2014)

Awesome skills!
Awesome quality!
.....just......AWESOME!!!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

Amazing example of how important a router can be. The overall design and creativity is excellent, too. How many sheets of wood did that take? Did you have to re-do anything? I get nervous when I'm doing router work that needs to be precise in case my double-sided tape slips or a bearing wears out, etc. screwing up something that isn't easy to redo. Looks incredible though.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

SUX 2BU said:


> Amazing example of how important a router can be. The overall design and creativity is excellent, too. How many sheets of wood did that take? Did you have to re-do anything? I get nervous when I'm doing router work that needs to be precise in case my double-sided tape slips or a bearing wears out, etc. screwing up something that isn't easy to redo. Looks incredible though.


2.25 sheets of wood, and I was lucky enough not to have to redo anything... But I did have some hiccups along the way. I had a template bit that's bearing blew up, that caused a little nightmare... But I worked through it.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Gannz said:


> Epic.
> 
> How many hours do you think you have in it?


I'd say 45-50... Or the correct answer is 2 many, but this was fun overall.


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

^^^, Man don't you ever sleep lol. I can attest to the fact that thanks to Dave's passion for doing it right, we all have benefitted from any build that he does.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Coppertone said:


> ^^^, Man don't you ever sleep lol. I can attest to the fact that thanks to Dave's passion for doing it right, we all have benefitted from any build that he does.


Thank you for the kind words my friend! And I sleep sometimes...


----------



## Coppertone (Oct 4, 2011)

Sleep is overrated lol, wait until you're married you'll be asleep most of the time.


----------



## Jon225 (Mar 21, 2011)

I have to agree with the crowd here awesome enclosure and awesome skills.  Any links to pics of some of your other work.


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Jon225 said:


> I have to agree with the crowd here awesome enclosure and awesome skills.  Any links to pics of some of your other work.



Thanks!

There are a few on DIYMA, but its pretty limited... Most are kept here 

CarAudioJunkies

Hope you can benefit from them. I was bad at documenting builds till recently. Any future builds will be heavily documented and posted here as well as CarAudioJunkies.com


----------



## Kellyo77 (Dec 5, 2009)

Whoa. That is easily the sexiest enclosure I have ever seen. Very, very well done, Sir.


----------



## TwistdInfinity (Jun 7, 2015)

Woahhhhhhhh

Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Kellyo77 said:


> Whoa. That is easily the sexiest enclosure I have ever seen. Very, very well done, Sir.


I appreciate that, unfortunately I reflect on it and wish I would've done the 
outside completely different... but life is about trial and error... you live and you learn sort of thing... 

The shape of the plexi window and upper arm rest were not to my liking and I wish I would've made it slightly taller to get the air space required vs wider... lessons learned the hard way lol.




TwistdInfinity said:


> Woahhhhhhhh
> 
> Sent from my D5833 using Tapatalk


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

Add this to my library of audio porn. You my friend have some awesome talent and vision . I like your shop to. Looks clean and neat. Gotta more pics of it?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

optimaprime said:


> Add this to my library of audio porn. You my friend have some awesome talent and vision . I like your shop to. Looks clean and neat. Gotta more pics of it?


I do have a few, it's a "work in progress" like many shops out there. I'll post another thread here and try to showcase it a little bit. I'll pm you a link when I get to posting it 

Here's some old photos for now. Not bad for a basement shop in a home from 1930. Nothing compared to the EAS main location, but it's what I've got &#55357;&#56841;


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Wood room


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)




----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

TheDavel said:


>


I see a certain stacked mdf project missing in this picture from real life. Should be at the far right edge of the table top closest to the table saw. I also know you have an additional tray of monster router bits.


----------



## BigAl205 (May 20, 2009)

Totally jelly of the skills and the shop!


----------



## GravityDrNo (Oct 23, 2014)

Geez after seeing the wood shop I must say you are in serious need of a good electrician to take care of the lighting in the rest of shop! ?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

GravityDrNo said:


> Geez after seeing the wood shop I must say you are in serious need of a good electrician to take care of the lighting in the rest of shop! ?


I know just the guy! Special thanks to Neil ^ for all the electrical work and lighting he did in my wood room!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Speechless!


----------



## SUX 2BU (Oct 27, 2008)

You must have one highly effective dust collection system to keep the shop that clean looking!


----------



## maggie-g (Aug 20, 2014)

SUX 2BU said:


> You must have one highly effective dust collection system to keep the shop that clean looking!


he is just anal. or was it he prefers anal? One of the two. I forget!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

maggie-g said:


> he is just anal. or was it he prefers anal? One of the two. I forget!


All of that and then some!


----------



## BP1Fanatic (Jan 10, 2010)

Right!


----------



## Basshertz1 (Jun 17, 2011)

Wow the tools I need to up my tool game, this has to be the best single sub enclosure I've seen.


----------



## asianinvasion21 (Sep 24, 2012)

Damn bro! This build is hospital sick! Good job


----------



## optimaprime (Aug 16, 2007)

maggie-g said:


> I see a certain stacked mdf project missing in this picture from real life. Should be at the far right edge of the table top closest to the table saw. I also know you have an additional tray of monster router bits.


This shop is super sick! Please pm when you take more photos


----------



## danno14 (Sep 1, 2009)

Waking up an old thread...... Respect!!!


I see some WA license plates on the shop. Did you used to live out this way?


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

danno14 said:


> Waking up an old thread...... Respect!!!
> 
> 
> I see some WA license plates on the shop. Did you used to live out this way?


Yessir! I grew up in Yakima and lived in Spokane from 2008-2013... I miss it there!


----------



## Telly_Tilt (Dec 10, 2016)

TheDavel said:


> I appreciate that, unfortunately I reflect on it and wish I would've done the
> outside completely different... but life is about trial and error... you live and you learn sort of thing...
> 
> The shape of the plexi window and upper arm rest were not to my liking and *I wish I would've made it slightly taller to get the air space required vs wider...* lessons learned the hard way lol.


Wow!

I've NEVER seen a better built enclosure! 

Just out of curiosity, did you build that for a specific driver that requires a specific airspace and is the enclosure ported or sealed?

I ask this because I see a lot of builds and some have no specific airspace volume.

Thanks for this perfectly illustrated project from beginning to end!


----------



## TheDavel (Sep 8, 2006)

Telly_Tilt said:


> Wow!
> 
> I've NEVER seen a better built enclosure!
> 
> ...


Thank you! 

To answer your questions, yes this was built to meet the needs of a specific driver and to also satisfy the customers request. The driver is an SSA ICON, and the customer had used it previously in another enclosure. IIRC he wanted the enclosure to be built at 2.6 cu ft sealed after woofer displacement and I was able to get it right there. The only variants I did not factor in were the aluminum trim ring, and wiring components. I used the calculator that Mark put together at Car Audio Fabrication - Custom Techniques , Video Tutorials Car Audio


----------



## Jscoyne2 (Oct 29, 2014)

This is an amazing build.


----------

